# Orange Beach trophy trout



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Im coming to OB the weeknd of december 19 and would like to try to catch a trophy trout. Ive fished Chandeleur for years but never seriously in the OB area. Anybody got ideas about where to fish or maybe a good charter? Ive got a 25' center console so a charter might be better but can drag a bay boat if needed. Thanks


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I would try the rigs in and just outside Mobile Bay with big croakers. I started a post about big trout a while back and big baits seem to be the key.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Winter trout fishing can be tough!

A professional guide is a good investment to learn the patterns and haunts.

I suggest Dave Brown as one ofthe best in that area...

http://www.brownsinshore.com/


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

I second the give Dave Brown a call suggestion. He's ate up with trout fishing!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Men. Somethings come up and I cant make it this weekend but when I do I'll try a guide.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Dave is a great trout guide andI highly recommend him. If not I will gladly take you in little lagoon. It is not a numbers type fishery there but I guarantee the trout we catch will be huge. Most trout I get from December through March down around the west end are 5-9lbs.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks, I'll take you up on that. I probably wont be able to get back down till mid to late January. They still there then?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yup.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Tuna,

You got my attention. Care to share what baits you are thorwing?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd love to give some kind of secret professional tactic but the winter trout bite in the lagoon means live bait mostly. Mullet are the ticket. Not finger mullet, MULLET! 7-9 inchers get the job done on big, lethargic winter trout. On warmer afternoons you can get some big ones on large topwaters like the super spook or yo-Zuri hydro pencil but on most days they will be in deep holes and pretty inactive. It seems like they don't want to chase something down unless it is going to be a substantial meal.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I've been doing some light research on catching big trout and big bait seem to be the key. As for Little Lagoon, I've covered a lot of the water and, other than the pass, I've never seen a deep hole. Does it get deeper on the west end? I know most of it's 3 to 5 feet, right?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Interrarity Point Bridge. Hand size Pinfish or 8" Mullet. A 6" Menhaden would be best but good luck catching them this time of year.


----------

